# Planting crypts.. individual planting or as a bunch



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Dumb question, but when I received my crypts, they were basically all bunched together at the roots like they had grown that way. Should I seperate the crypts and plant them seperately or leave them together and plant as is? Have never had crypts so this is new territory for me...


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Either will be just fine. They may melt a bit more at first if you separate them, but given some time and good care the should come back strong.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

tefsom85 said:


> Dumb question, but when I received my crypts, they were basically all bunched together at the roots like they had grown that way. Should I seperate the crypts and plant them seperately or leave them together and plant as is? Have never had crypts so this is new territory for me...


Doesn't matter. A year later they'll all look the same no matter what you do.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

rs79 said:


> Doesn't matter. A year later they'll all look the same no matter what you do.


Unless you plant them in different tanks.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

They are all the same species right?


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes.. each bunch is the same species.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Like others said either way they are going to grow fine. Guess what it comes down to is what you want to achive, If its a small area that you want to look dense and filled shortly after planting leaving them all bunch togeather will aclompish this in a short time.
If you have a large area that you want to fill evenly seperate them and plant each one individually and in time the whole area will be a thick stand of crypts.... though this way it will take a bit longer to look dense and lush


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've always split all my plants up into individuals pieces whenever planting. This stems back to my horticulture background where you get the best growth by ensuring there is reduced root competiton by splitting the roots apart and making sure there is substrate all around them. I don't think it's a big difference, but I do it by force of habit now after years of doing it outside!

I never plant them far apart though, just an inch or two so they are still a nice 'bunch' or maybe I should say group, like these C.x willisii at the back.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I usually separate them into individual plants. I feel that when they are separated the roots will get more nutrients per plant versus nutrients for a bunch of plants. That way when you plant them separately they can grow out to be their own mother plants, which IMO is a better way to do it.


----------

